# Shadow (pics)



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

here are some of Shadow!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

gorgeous.. his eyes are such a lovely colour


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow!! Absolutely stunning....


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*great pics kay,  he looks like my Bitch Amber  pmsl, she is a cute girl, and lovely with every one just dont like me studs.  and she attacks them  *


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

bee112 said:


> gorgeous.. his eyes are such a lovely colour


THankyou bee, them raggie eyes make you melt


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Wow!! Absolutely stunning....





rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *great pics kay,  he looks like my Bitch Amber  pmsl, she is a cute girl, and lovely with every one just dont like me studs.  and she attacks them  *


Thankyou, he is a mummy's boy!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

A handsome boy - a real sweetie


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

He's a lovely cat with gorgeous eye colour.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I like his face in the first picture  and isnt that just a great toy in picture 3


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

Hes a stunner


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Natik said:


> I like his face in the first picture  and isnt that just a great toy in picture 3


The toy is one bee reccomended from Pets at home


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely photos, hes a gorgeous boy


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

ohhh i luv numba 3 pic  hes so concentrating aint he lol, and the cats face in the backround is so funny lol.

lovely set of pics of beautifull cats


----------



## Hannerr (Aug 3, 2008)

Gorgeous  Lovely Blue eyes.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*He's looking stunning now Kay*


----------

